# Diablo 2 wont start up



## shadyhaze (Jan 25, 2007)

Alright. I can install diablo 2 fine, but when i click it to start playing my computer screen goes crazy and it just goes black and doesnt work. The only thing i can think of is that maybe this game doesnt work on windows xp. but i was wondering if that is the problem if there is any way to get it to work without buying a different version of windows. my computer can play oblivion with the graphics all the way and it has no issues. but it cant play diablo 2.. so im confused. can anyone help me out?


----------



## Akmorph (Nov 14, 2002)

You are absolutely correct. The screen goes black , if you wait for a while it will load up. And by load up i mean, it will after a few hours but no where near playable. I have managed to get the game to load up just fine but I had to load D2, and then load the LOD expansion. This is the only way I have been able to get the game to run, and its been working fine since. 

Just to make sure it wasn't just my desktop, I installed my GF's copy on her XP Media Center pc and my xp Pro Dell Laptop and received the same set of problems until I installed the expansion pack.

Hope it helps

- Dan


----------

